# grinden auf stein - wie???????



## heup (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
ich wollte nur mal ganz kurz fragen, wie es geht auf Steinkanten zu grinden.

1.Frage: Kommt es auf die Pegs drauf an?

2.Frage: Oder kommt es auf die Steinkante drauf an?

3.Frage: Oder nur auf die Technik bzw. Geschwindigkeit an?

Bin für Antworten dankbar!

Heup!

PS: Ich würde ( falls jemand es weiß ) warum es so ist.


----------



## Ch4rMiN (31. Juli 2008)

Häää ? 
so wie auf allem anderem material auch , anfahren, draufspringen, rutschen, abspringen, landen, glücklich sein oder eben auch net ...
einzige unterschied ist, dass es nicht so gut rutscht wie z.b. metall ist ja logisch  desweiteren empfehlen sich stahl pegs da aluminium und co sich nach ein paar grinds in staub verwandeln

greetz
Henrik

PS:  zum ausprobieren empfehle ich dir keinen smith oder toothpick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (31. Juli 2008)

Hast du überhaupt schon ein Rad?


----------



## der Digge (31. Juli 2008)

nö, aber er kann bestimmt seinen Namen tanzen ..


----------



## Garrin (31. Juli 2008)

also ich habe die g-sport plegs und die rutschen auf stein/beton relativ gut
allerdings macht das plastik relativ schnell in abgang aber das passt
solltest dir eben nich so ne raue curb aussuchen... wenn s nich so gut rutscht einfach schneller fahrn...
oder du benutzt wax das kannst du:
1. kaufen (skateshop ca. 10eu)
oder 2. selbermachen (man schmelze teelichter und vaseline/melkfett im richtigen verhälltniss zusammen und waxe damit die curb)
grüße Garrin


----------



## muchalutcha (31. Juli 2008)

Garrin schrieb:


> du benutzt wax das kannst du:
> 1. kaufen (skateshop ca. 10eu)
> oder 2. selbermachen (man schmelze teelichter und vaseline/melkfett im richtigen verhälltniss zusammen und waxe damit die curb)
> grüße Garrin



Oder du nimmst eine Kerze.


----------



## Garrin (31. Juli 2008)

das rutscht aber nich so gut  und auserdem bricht so ne dünne kerze schnell mit melkfett rutschts erst richtig


----------



## heup (31. Juli 2008)

@*RISE*
Ich schlaf ne nacht über den besuch heut bei Flair BMX in HH und dann kauf ich mir morgen vielleicht eins.


Und Überraschung es wird bestimmt ned das Verde prism!


----------



## RISE (31. Juli 2008)

Hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht.Ich glaube du bist mit GSport Plegs ganz gut bedient, sind zwar nicht die stabilsten, aber in Anbetracht deines Alters und der Tatsache, dass du sicher keine 90kg wiegen wirst, dürften sie ganz gut halten.


----------



## lennarth (31. Juli 2008)

du musst schnell fahrn und fang mit feebles an..sehr schnell fahren!


----------



## heup (31. Juli 2008)

wie funzen feebels?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (1. August 2008)

kopf ganz fest gegen das curb schlagen und für die street credibility ja keinen helm dabei tragen.


----------



## derFisch (1. August 2008)

metall rutscht besser. handrails sind aus metall. mach die!


----------



## gmozi (1. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht ist das ja auch ein ganz verwegener Gedanke, aber ich würde mir erst mal ein BMX besorgen, und es dann einfach ausprobieren.

Eventuell hilft auch einfach ein wenig Logik. Ich hab mal wen munkeln hören, Oberflächenbeschaffenheit und Reibungswiderstand der aufeinander treffenden Gegenstände, seien relevante Faktoren.

Bin mal gespannt ... ich wette fast, wenn er sein Rad hat, kommen nach kurzer Zeit noch viel kuriosere Fragen.


----------



## RISE (1. August 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass du diese Wetter verlierst.


----------



## terrible (1. August 2008)

wachs ist doch müll,sind wir inliner? also mir geht des auf den keks. schnell anfahren,bunny hop rauf so das des hintere peg auf dem curb und der vorderreifen parallel und nicht so weit weg von der kannte ist,sonst geht irgendwann der mantel hinten drauf.dein körpergewicht mittig auf dem rad lassen oder etwas nach vorne um des gewicht vom hinteren peg zu nehmen


----------



## Hertener (1. August 2008)

> wie funzen feebels?


Mal'ne Gegenfrage:
Wie lange dauern die großen Ferien noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (1. August 2008)

ferien ungleich idioten.


----------



## Hertener (1. August 2008)

aso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:*
Und noch was OnTopic:
Gibt's diese mitrollenden Pegs eigentlich schon/noch?


----------



## heup (1. August 2008)

in schleswig- holstein noch 4 wochen ferien!!!


----------



## chrische (1. August 2008)

jaa 4 Wochen voll solcher Sinnlosen Threads. Da trösten die 4 Wochen Ferien auch nicht drüber weg


----------



## lennarth (1. August 2008)

will noch irgendwer ein bisschen mist schreiben und es rise dann endlich zumachen lassen?
hier heupkerl.grinden ist überall gleich nur es rutscht anders.deswegen musst du schneller oder langsamer anfahren.


----------



## RISE (1. August 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> *EDIT:*
> Und noch was OnTopic:
> Gibt's diese mitrollenden Pegs eigentlich schon/noch?



Ja, die gibts. Hatte hier neulich mal einer und hatte sie auch für durchaus tauglich befunden, aber wenn man die Räder richtig festknallt, drehen sie sich auch nicht mehr wirklich mit. War zumindest bei ihm so.

@heup / alle:

Ich würde sagen, wir blicken aufgrund des Alters mal über die Tatsache des ganzen Offtopickrams hinweg. Ansonsten schlage ich für deine generellen Fragen einen Sammelthread vor, denn dann bleibt alles übersichtlich...

Zumal ich mir eh bald mal ein bisschen Urlaub / Auszeit gönne, nachdem die Uni einen wieder bestmöglich quält.


----------



## terrible (4. August 2008)

Ferien?was ist dass? geht hier überhaupt einer arbeiten?


----------



## RISE (4. August 2008)

Und unentgeldlich und geistig studierend an der Uni. Alle anderen sind doch eh noch zu klein.


----------



## terrible (4. August 2008)

ja so kommt es mir auch vor, dass hier die meisten zu klein sind!


----------



## gmozi (4. August 2008)

Also meiner einer geht ja schon hin und wieder mal arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (4. August 2008)

Ja, toll. Wenn Prostitution zählt, geh ich auch arbeiten...  Aber wir haben hier auch einen Frauenüberschuss.


----------



## terrible (6. August 2008)

drumm jammern hier auch einige wenn man erzählt dass man sich ein paar teuere teile zugelegt hat.


----------

